# Cleveland Launcher 3,4,5 hybrids



## bgar15 (Aug 14, 2011)

Selling my Cleveland Launcher 3,4, and 5 hybrids SEPERATELY
Retail price for each: $60
ALL three are in GREAT condition; rarely used.
No minor scratches or dents.

Follow this eBay information if interested:

3hybrid:
Cleveland Launcher 3 Hybrid 2009-GREAT Condition | eBay
4hybrid:
Cleveland Launcher 4 Hybrid 2009-GREAT Condition | eBay
5hybrid:
Cleveland Launcher 5 Hybrid 2009-GREAT Condition | eBay


----------

